# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  محاضرة الفرقة الأولى 6 (انتظام وانتساب) بعنوان نظريات في تفسير الإجرام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بطلابي الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الأولى ( انتظام - انتساب) بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

نظرا لما تمر به البلاد من مواجهة لفيرس الكورونا

سأتابع مع حضراتكم المحاضرات على صفحتي على المنتدى وكذلك اليوتيوب

ومرفق لينك المحاضرة السادسة المعنونة بــ " نظريات في تفسير الإجرام - نظرية الأثر الفعال للطبيعة والنظريات الاقتصادية"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5uE7SF4zTk


ويمكننا التواصل على المنتدى لمن لديه أي سؤال في المحاضرة

مع خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها

----------


## elmagry

اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------


## elmagry

تسلم على طرح الندوة

----------

